# Balck Deer



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

did anybodu see the black deer in the photp album. its weird. i would like to know why is it black? has anyone ever seen this before?

Shoot 'em up.
:strapped:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That same picture went around the internet last year.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=19449

Here's the original forum on it.


----------

